# Getting in to muzzle loading



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I am going to buy a muzzle loader in the next couple weeks. Want some honest opinions. I want to keep it under $300.00
Looking at Traditions, CVA, Knight, and Remington. I have never owned one so I want opinions not brand bashing!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my brother has a CVA shoots nice. pain to get the cap in with out a capper.

i got the traditions pursuit. i feel bang for buck.

as ive said in a few other recent threads( im jsut that exited) after the shot i took today. i lvoe my pursuit !

i her that omega is a nice gun


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Thompson Center. save a little more and get the triumph. It is a lot of gun for the money. If you can't do the triumph still shop around and get a thompson.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

CVA Kodiak Pro with the laminate thumbhole stock is what I am shooting. I have yet to take an animal with it, but it has been great at the range. Easy to shoot, easy to clean, fits me great.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Ordered a CVA Optima 209, Realtree camo, nickle barrel with thumb hole. Should be here in a week!!!!!!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

twopopper said:


> Ordered a CVA Optima 209, Realtree camo, nickle barrel with thumb hole. Should be here in a week!!!!!!!!


 

I was gonna suggest trying a "real mans" muzzleloader....perhaps a nice percussion hawken, or a nice flint longrifle. :lol:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

conrats! try powerbelt ammo. it works good in those guns. the saboted ones in CVA are a bear to get all the way down. dont forget to mark your ramrod with a full load. if yours is a magnum. i reccomend the magnum load ( 150 GR pyrodex or 777) my brothers shoots better with 150 than 100


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

twopopper said:


> Ordered a CVA Optima 209, Realtree camo, nickle barrel with thumb hole. Should be here in a week!!!!!!!!


I got an optima in .45 with the nickel also...And I love it. But this weekend I'm going to try out the new blackhorn powder!! but anyways the optima is a great first gun, easy to shoot and clean IMO. Extra parts are extremely easy to find for them if you have a .50 cal, my .45 is harder than heck to find parts for. I definetely recommend them. The optima with a blued barrel and thumbhole stock is under 300 i think its priced at about $250. Let us know what you choose, it's an addicting sport to get into. :beer:


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

I have 2 Knight Disc, one .50 original and a .52 Disc Elite. I think they are superb guns. I like the Elite better as I don't particularly care for Monte Carlo stocks with scopes.

Original Disc
http://www.natchezss.com/brand.cfm?bran ... bGroup=855

Disc Elite
http://www.natchezss.com/brand.cfm?cont ... =KGDE706TC


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

the blackhorn is great, just remember the max on blackhorn is 120 not 150gr!!!!

I shoot 250gr shockwave sabots and 250gr Spitfire TMZ out of my CVA and have not had any trouble loading. I like them much much better than the powerbelts I have tried.


----------

